# Crabbies Alcoholic Ginger beer



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

was wondering if anyone has had any bad experiences when drinking Crabbies Alcoholic Ginger beer? On the one hand has ginger init so might help my stomach but was thinking on the other side mixing alcohol and spices could cause disastrous effects? Any experiences would be great =)


----------

